# Living Social Coupon: Radio City Christmas Spectacular  Ticket to the Christmas Spect



## liborn2 (Aug 12, 2011)

http://livingsocial.com/deals/95729-ticket-to-radio-city-christmas-spectacular

Radio City Christmas Spectacular

Ticket to the Christmas Spectacular at Radio City Music Hall, Plus Free Drink

If you plan to be in NYC during November and early Dec...great deal..
wonderful show.

fine print:
Limit 4 per person, no gifting allowed  • Limit 1 per person per visit • No name transferring, refunds or exchanges • Groups wishing to sit together must have one person purchase all tickets for group  • Price level and performances are subject to Radio City Music Hall seating • Seating: Standard orchestra or 1st mezzanine seating • Voucher is valid for show date chosen only (cannot be exchanged for a different date or showtime)  • Ticket prices include all facility fees • Voucher includes Rockettini souvenir glass & drink. Must be 21 or older, with valid identification, to redeem the Rockettini (contains alcohol). Non-alcoholic beverage will be given if under 21 • Other conditions apply • Promotional value expires on December 2, 2011


----------

